

Did you know Flash doesn't work on 64-bit browsers? - aresant
http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/000/6b3af6c9.html

======
chancho
64-bit flash was bumpy at first on Firefox/Linux but it's been stable for at
least a year now. I gather it's still in beta? Either way, "apt-get install
flashplugin-nonfree" works as you'd expect.

------
wanderr
Neither does pretty much any other plugin.

In fact, 32-bit Quicktime in 32-bit Firefox on x86-64 WinXP or Win7 doesn't
even work properly; the control bar is rendered as just a solid black bar.

~~~
aresant
Good point, I just switched recently to 64-bit OS and looks like we have a
long way to go . . . anybody know where to find stats on 64 bit adoption?

Wish it was broken down here . . .
<http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp>

